# April meeting



## alexopolus

The next club meeting will be the 26th at my place. The topic will be helping Alex to get rid of all the plants and live stock in the pond. Also we are going to have a brief talk about the club organization and future. 
By the way, if anyone has long gloves please bring them to the meeting!


----------



## digital_gods

How long? Like I'm going in long?


----------



## TanyaQ2000

lol....i want those


----------



## TanyaQ2000

posted on fishbox forum


----------



## bsboust

i'll be there


----------



## gonzoman

Would this be a good place for me to come to look into becoming a member?


----------



## TanyaQ2000

gonzoman said:


> Would this be a good place for me to come to look into becoming a member?


absolutely!


----------



## gonzoman

I will be there with bells on. I am starting up a large aquarium and will be looking to purchase a load of plants, cheap preferably. Specially grasses and ground covers... I am looking forward to meeting you guys. I have already gotten really good tips from Michael and Digital Gods. Thanks guys. 

I have a German and his 16 year old daughter staying with me. His daughter has a small planted tank as well. She would love this! Can they come along? 

Incidentally, everyone should have a live in German guest for a while. Their taste in beer is spectacular!


----------



## TanyaQ2000

gonzoman said:


> I will be there with bells on. I am starting up a large aquarium and will be looking to purchase a load of plants, cheap preferably.


If you become a member, $20 annually, then all plants are free. We don't sell plants to other members on this forum. looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Alex, send me the meeting location as I have misplaced it. I have several on Fishbox inquiring. I think we'll have a good turn-out


----------



## TanyaQ2000

thanks, Alex

I have the address if anyone needs it...replying to those on Fishbox now


----------



## alexopolus

gonzoman said:


> I will be there with bells on. I am starting up a large aquarium and will be looking to purchase a load of plants, cheap preferably. Specially grasses and ground covers... I am looking forward to meeting you guys. I have already gotten really good tips from Michael and Digital Gods. Thanks guys.
> 
> I have a German and his 16 year old daughter staying with me. His daughter has a small planted tank as well. She would love this! Can they come along?
> 
> Incidentally, everyone should have a live in German guest for a while. Their taste in beer is spectacular!


They are welcome to come.

Alex


----------



## aquarium hippy

I just noticed this is on a Sunday, hopefully we eventually have a Saturday meeting as I work on Sunday's and will likely never get to go on a Sunday. I hope the meeting is a success and wish the best of luck to all of you.


----------



## CrownMan

Hey Jason,

If your plant needs are within the next few weeks, you can PM me and I can make myself available on a Saturday to do a trimming. I have 8 planted tanks and 2 or 3 need trimming every few weeks. Let me know and we can setup a time. I have tanks I could be trimming tomorrow they are so overgrown.


----------



## aquarium hippy

Oh i dont really need anything just really want to get in the loop ev everyone here thinks I'm crazy


----------



## lrulff

Please Alex PM me your address.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

lrulff said:


> Please Alex PM me your address.


pm sent

i thinking the 'upcoming meetings' sticky is now working....thanks Tugg


----------



## mooncon

Do you need me to bring a sump pump so we can get the water out after plant and livestock removal.Are you trying to save the pond or are we going to just cut it in to pieces and take it up.If we are going to cut it up I can bring a saw to do that also.I cant remember if its in the ground or above ground,i can bring just about any tools we need to either take it up in one piece or destroy it to get it out just let me know which way were going with the removal.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

I know the pond is in ground, level with his yard and that's why we're taking it out so it isn't a hazard to his son. I say bring the whole damn tool shed, Danny!


----------



## CrownMan

I'll bring the Crown and some 5G buckets.


----------



## mooncon

are you bringing that much crown that we will need to mix it in 5 gallon buckets


----------



## Virc003

TanyaQ2000 said:


> I know the pond is in ground, level with his yard and that's why we're taking it out so it isn't a hazard to his son. I say bring the whole damn tool shed, Danny!


Woah! Not so fast! We can build a fence about as easily.

I'm sure that was considered though.


----------



## Tugg

Naa.... You take it out, then use the hole to make a new one that goes 3ft above ground too.


----------



## Michael

Everyone, I am going to miss the meeting, ugh! Spring is the crazy season in my business, and I have deadlines on Monday.


----------



## Tugg

I'm just going to have to drive that AC70 over to you aren't I


----------



## TanyaQ2000

michael said:


> everyone, i am going to miss the meeting, ugh! Spring is the crazy season in my business, and i have deadlines on monday.


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gonzoman

Could someone please message me the adress to the meeting. I tried messaging but the forum is throwing errors when i try to send


----------



## TanyaQ2000

gonzoman said:


> Could someone please message me the adress to the meeting. I tried messaging but the forum is throwing errors when i try to send


done


----------



## CrownMan

Gonzo, did you get Tanya's message with Alex's address?


----------



## TanyaQ2000

thanks to all the jumped in and got dirty and got the job done. meet some new members and visited with some repeat offenders.


----------



## fishyjoe24

TanyaQ2000 said:


> thanks to all the jumped in and got dirty and got the job done. meet some new members and visited with some repeat offenders.


repeat offenders of having nice tanks. :hail:
Thanks for having us Alex, and thanks for the plants mike and danny.


----------



## gonzoman

It was great meeting everyone. The kids had a great time playing in the mud, shrimping! A special thanks to crownman for getting my tank kicked off!


----------



## Pam916

Thanks Alex. It was great fun.


----------



## CrownMan

Great Meeting. We signed up 2 new members and welcomed back another.

You're welcome Gonzoman. Good luck with your new tank and don't be afraid to ask questions.

Good luck Joey on getting rid of your algae problem and replanting.


----------



## stmarshall

great meeting but where are our w-4's for all our work? Just kidding, it was fun and I now have a shrimp tank. Hope to have more like this one. Tanks Alex.:


----------



## redthumb

Sorry I was so late almost missed it didn't get a chance to meet any new ppl. Love the tanks Alex and thanks for welcoming the group into your home. Sucks I missed out on the tiger lotus &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## bsboust

Thanks Alex,

I think I will donate a bottle of Alleve for the next working meeting!

Brad


----------



## wwh2694

Nice seeing everyone again. Thanks Alex


----------



## alexopolus

Thanks Everybody! I'm really grateful to every one that got their hands dirty and carried rocks... I know some of you are probably sore today (I am) and I really apreciate that.
This was a meeting that the club really need it... Can't wait to start planing the next one with everybody's help.

Thank You!


----------

